# Looking For Rough Numbers



## Snowmanagement0216 (Sep 6, 2018)

Good afternoon. Let me start off by looking for rough numbers for Upstate New York or Capital District New York. I'm wondering if anyone in those area's can help me with what is an obtainable starting sales goal for commercial lots. Looking at banks, office buildings, restaurant lots. These will also include sidewalk and de-icing surfaces. Even further more if someone could give me some realistic numbers for sales of seasonal contracts vs. per push vs. per hour contracts. I'm more then willing to talk on the phone with anyone that has some time to go over some numbers or answer additional questions I may have. Trying to put together financial projections for a Business Class.

Disclaimer - I'm not looking for your exact numbers just looking for ball park figures of what is obtainable your first year, second year, then third year.


----------

